# Mike Bellafiore: One Good Trade



## Timmy (14 March 2012)

Reading this at present and enjoying it.


----------



## Timmy (21 May 2012)

Highly recommended.
Anyone else read it/reading it?

Bueller, 
.
.
.
Bueller ... ?


----------



## CanOz (21 May 2012)

Agree Timmy, read it about 7 months ago, did their tape reading course as well. These guys seem like the real deal.



CanOz


----------



## Timmy (22 May 2012)

Plenty of good nuggets in it. 

Cheaper than a FB IPO & better value, and look at all the publicity that got! 
Go figure.


----------



## CanOz (22 May 2012)

Timmy said:


> Plenty of good nuggets in it.
> 
> Cheaper than a FB IPO & better value, and look at all the publicity that got!
> Go figure.




Yeah exactly its the references to discipline and improvement, not necessarily the style of trading.

CanOz


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 May 2012)

to know if you actually gleened something from a book, write down on a chart where/when  actions that you implemented were direct result of the book or your conclusion(s) of the ideas in the book....
there are two main reasons for this;

most people read a book yet can't quantify what they actually came away with to action.....sometimes that's because they didnt make their own notes in their own language or adapted the idea(s) into their own techniques

most people take some round-aboutish sense of an idea and dont diarise the effectiveness of the conclusions or insights (to make the actions concise) they get so the ideas simply drift away from them as a soon as they are challenged on the extent of their understanding while theyre in a live trade, that is, they have no concise mechanic, rather, an understanding without application, so, without applying in  a specific rule or strong guideline the understanding gets lost in the noise of trading

"i read a book, it took a real person to teach me how to trade"

i think that sentence above is true for the bulk of traders

.....often, books have ideas that carry nuances the author can't convey because the author is not in the present in the trade your looking at......while that sounds completely obvious it is an ingredient most traders forget.....i suspect


----------

